# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Artikel over weinig zin in seks

## Journaliste

Hallo allemaal,

Ik ben journaliste voor het tijdschrift Vriendin en ik ben voor een artikel op zoek naar vrouwen die weinig of geen zin in seks hebben. Je mag je verhaal anoniem doen, indien gewenst. Ik ben bij voorkeur op zoek naar vrouwen tussen de 18 en 45 jaar.

Wil je meewerken aan dit artikel? Mail dan zo spoedig mogelijk naar: 
[email protected]

Als je vragen over het artikel hebt, kun je natuurlijk ook altijd mailen.

Alvast bedankt!

----------

